# Taliaferro Hunting club looking for members.



## Blkout (Feb 21, 2017)

I've just recently took over the club I've been apart of for the past 4 or so years. It's a great club with a lot of potential. "We've been kinda slaking the last couple of years", but it's still a good place to hunt. It's located in Taliaferro county right off 20 Crawfordville exit near AJ Stevens state park. I'd say about an hour from Atlanta. Give or take. There are plenty of deer, hogs, turkey. Hardwoods,pines two creeks and a power line to hunt. 260 acres in total. There is no power or running water but a nice place to park a camper and a shack we store stuff in. It's $600 dollars a year to lease. I'm looking for at least 3 members so we could have a total of 6 to hunt. Looking for responsible, courteous hunters that follow the state regs.No quality management. Any other questions just pm me and we can talk.


----------



## dxydawg (Feb 21, 2017)

Pm sent


----------



## one hogman (Feb 24, 2017)

Pm sent


----------



## Blkout (Mar 22, 2017)

Still looking...


----------



## slickhead1 (Mar 25, 2017)

where about is the club at ,im interested


----------



## tullisfireball (Apr 5, 2017)

Does membership include a son, or do they pay a separate due?


----------



## Yotelow (Apr 6, 2017)

Does membership include predator hunting and coyote year round? I really have no interest in deer/turkey.


----------



## Garrett1605 (Apr 24, 2017)

I would like some information.  Very interested.  Garrett1605@msn.com


----------



## huntin159 (Aug 16, 2017)

interested in club call me 706\247/9722


----------



## Smack308 (Sep 7, 2017)

Are there still open spots?


----------

